# The Freaky Tiki Halloween Party and Costume Contest



## AQUA HUNTRESS (May 23, 2008)

Hey Wednesday nighters! Its time again for our Freaky Tiki Halloween Party and costume contest! A few things will be different this year. Kyra is helping to support Relay for Life by sharing some delicious treats for a donation of $1 so bring your dolla bills! Also there will be a prize for the best costume! The prize is to be determined but It will most likely be a bar tab or a bottle of something special! I am going to bring a pot of chili so y'all bring something to share if you feel like it. And of course there will be FREE oysters and drink specials! As always costumes and bringing food is optional. Spectators always have a great time! The Party will start around 5:00 PM at Gilligan's Tiki Bar behind the Hampton Inn Pensacola Beach but a lot of folks won't get there till around 7:00. This is super fun every year and I look forward to seeing everyone out there!


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Just so you guys know, through the years we have Facebooked each other now. So the traffic on these types of threads are slow today.

There are over 60 souls invited via that social media tool.

This is a fun event.


----------



## OP-FOR (Jan 23, 2010)

Well I/ we will be missing it ....again. Maybe next year. Post the pictures!!


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

OP-FOR said:


> Well I/ we will be missing it ....again. Maybe next year. Post the pictures!!


Ken n Gen, you guys need to find us on FB.

Gotta bunch signed up for tonight, weather will be great.

Needing some beach time I am.

Everyone is invited!!!!


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

This is tomorrow night, 11/02/2016, at 5 pm.
Steph & Leo are bringing the grill.


----------

